# Bronze sierra



## Jim15 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thi is a Sierra made with Bronze Box Elder Burl with Copper fittings. Opinions on this color combination welcomed.








Thank you.


----------



## reed43 (Jun 10, 2006)

I think you found a very good match.


----------



## Dario (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice pen!  [^]


----------



## Pipes (Jun 10, 2006)

Looken good !!![]





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## L32 (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice color combination


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 10, 2006)

excellent combo! nice pen.


----------



## challagan (Jun 10, 2006)

I like it!! I think the combo looks great. 

Corey


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice! the combination is perfect.


----------



## guts (Jun 10, 2006)

Great looking pen,and combo.


----------



## wags54 (Jun 10, 2006)

great looking pen exactly the right combo!!


----------



## angboy (Jun 10, 2006)

I love the two together- can you tell it's a hit?

And please don't take offense at this (or please ask your wood not to...) but the finish is so shiny, at first I thought it was some kind of swirly acrylic until I read what it really was! So the finish is great too!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hope ye don't mind, I took the liberty of fiddlin' with the picture. IMHO, this gives a better idea of the color of the wood. I like.



<br />


----------



## Dan (Jun 10, 2006)

Beautiful!  I think Box Elder makes terrific pens, the burl has so much movement you can just get lost in there.  The Sierra is one of my favorite kits.  I recently got an order for 10, using stabilized Maple Burl, IMHO, a good color against the gold hardware.  Very nice.  What was your choice of finish?


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 10, 2006)

I think is's GREAT [] Nice looking pen jim


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the opinions and nice comments. The finish is Ca using Fangars method.

Frank thanks for redoing the piture, it looks much better. If it's not to long or involved could you tell me how you did it. I have Paint Shop Pro and have used it some but can't get the pics to come out that good. Did you just lighten the pic?

Thanks again all,


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2006)

Sharp looking pen. I like it.


----------

